# Topics > Smart home >  Sentri, all-in-one home monitoring solution, Sentri Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sentri Inc.

"Sentri: All-In-One Home Monitoring Made Simple" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Meet Sentri: DIY Home Monitoring and Automation

Published on Aug 29, 2014




> Stay connected to the things and people that matter most from one simple screen. A peace of mind delivered, anytime anywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Sentri Home Security Camera

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> Sentri is an all-in-one home monitoring solution that doesn't look like a security system at all. The camera and everything else needed for the system is all housed in an attractive 10.1? color touchscreen display.

----------


## Airicist

Sentri's confusing security system doesn't quite translate

Published on Dec 15, 2015




> The $299 Sentri security system may offer innovative design, but its touchscreen interface doesn't actually add much value.

----------

